# Cerified Tax Return and Proof of Funds?? please help



## flekke101 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey,

My application status changed to "In Progress" on September 8th and I received a letter from consulate in buffalo asking for certified true copies of following within 60 days

1- 2009 Tax Return
2- Proof of funds

- I contacted the IRS to get a copy of my tax return but was told that can take up to 60 days so I asked for tax return transcript and tax account transcript, will that be sufficient? I do my taxes inline and I have PDF copies of my tax returns.
- I also asked my bank to provide me with a reference letter showing my current balance, as well average balance for the past 6 and 3 months, is that sufficient?

How do I certify these documents? also how long does it usually take to get medical forms from this point?

Thanks for help in advance


----------

